# 169.254.xxx.xxx nightmare



## douskye (Mar 5, 2014)

Until now I have had no issues connecting to my university's wifi. But for some reason my iphone will not connect to it. 
When I enable my wifi I am given the list of available wifi connections, and I can select my university's wifi. Usually when I do that I am redirected to enter my student log in information so I can access the internet. But now however it just says "______ is not connected to the internet. Would you like to connect anyway?" When I select yes it shows that I am connected to that network but I don't have any access and I'm not prompted to enter any details.

When I 'connect' to the network my IP is 169.254.xxx.xxx

Apologies for any misused terms. I don't know anything about networks.


----------



## granthillsSA (May 21, 2012)

What phone do you have?

I take it, the wifi works on other networks?

Phones store network settings and passwords for known networks.
Browse your wifi settings till you find a wifi list and "Forget or Delete"

Samsung - View available wifi networks. Click and hold down on the network. Now select Forget.
Apple - View available wifi networks. Next to the network is a (i) button. Click on it then Forget.

Still not working, then update your phones software.


----------



## PCTechnican (Mar 8, 2014)

Occasionally you may encounter a host which has somehow assigned itself an IP address in the 169.254.0.0/16 range. This is a particularly common symptom of Windows machines which have been configured for DHCP but for whatever reason are unable to contact a DHCP server.


----------

